# This is the internet. Where are the cats?



## jwthaparc (May 1, 2021)

Calling all cat pictures! 







She likes to lick the blanket





Here is a pocket knife for a reference size. She is a big cat, not really fat, just big.


----------



## stringer (May 1, 2021)

My cat plays fetch


----------



## jwthaparc (May 1, 2021)

stringer said:


> My cat plays fetch



That's awesome!


----------



## Slim278 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## WildBoar (May 1, 2021)

Ha ha, welcome to an international forum about knives and food


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 21, 2021)

Tiger 19# not fat just a long cat very fast rat & bird catcher. Got him as little kitten 14 years my buddy got hit by a car RIP Janice was so upset we saved his ashes in a can.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 21, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> View attachment 125239
> 
> View attachment 125240


Must be a dog lover


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 22, 2021)

Timid little female picked up from animal shelter. I grew up around cats, dogs, chickens, pigs, horses. My uncle even had a pack of fox hunting hounds.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 22, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Tiger 19# not fat just a long cat very fast rat & bird catcher. Got him as little kitten 14 years my buddy got hit by a car RIP Janice was so upset we saved his ashes in a can. View attachment 127968


Handsome boy.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 22, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Tiger 19# not fat just a long cat very fast rat & bird catcher. Got him as little kitten 14 years my buddy got hit by a car RIP Janice was so upset we saved his ashes in a can. View attachment 127968


Handsome boy. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 22, 2021)

I was trying to kickstart this thread after the dead cats on a table it stalled. 

I know others on this forum have cat pictures.















Lilikoi our little calico female. Small cat got her about 2 years old. Now she is 5 years old with a cat door installed on front door screen. She has it made up in the valley with lush plants & trees. Sorry for pictures can get
Pretty good shots with phone, but not taking pictures of photos with it.

Bird is golden plover they fly from Alaska to Hawaii in the winter. Just like the Humpback whales swim here from Alaska.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 22, 2021)

Another picture of Tiger with prey. We have big ass rats in Hawaii


----------



## K.Bouldin (May 22, 2021)

Her name is Plum, she’s 10years old.
Just got busted trying to get under the covers...


----------



## drsmp (May 23, 2021)

Jake on his favorite hangout spot


----------



## drsmp (May 23, 2021)

Batman begging for treats


----------



## jsph (May 24, 2021)

drsmp said:


> Batman begging for treatsView attachment 128221



drsmp [and others in similar situation/circumstances]: do you ever worry about batman hurting himself with your knives, exposed / out on display, like even just rubbing up his sides against them or rubbing his face/nose against a tip or edge, like cats do against pretty much everything?

(stringer: beautiful colouring on nina. never seen that kind of vanilla + caramel + chocolate. ... and you sure know how to train a cat. what fun.)


----------



## Grayswandir (May 24, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Another picture of Tiger with prey. We have big ass rats in Hawaii
> 
> View attachment 128087



Now that's a good kitty. My boy Fritz got ganged by a few rats three weeks ago and was injured. He healed up about a week ago and got his revenge. My wife saw him with a rat in his jaws a few days ago, happly prancing into my neighbors bushes (I'm not really fond of my neighbor anyway!) to hide his kill.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 24, 2021)

Maine coons ... male (23#)/female (20#) litter mates ... happy, healthy & super chill with many 'dog like' traits (+ claws and fangs of course) as they fetch & can be taken for walks. Rockie & Cassi ... big ...


----------



## Pointless1 (May 24, 2021)

Our boy Stu with his livestrong bracelet because he has lymphoma and **** cancer.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 24, 2021)

Pointless1 said:


> Our boy Stu with his livestrong bracelet because he has lymphoma and **** cancer. View attachment 128371



Here's hoping that Stu is on the mend ... hate f'n cancer ... been there done that both times with thyroid issues ... both little guys went on to live happy / long lives .... all the best!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 24, 2021)

Those Maine Coons are cool big cats. Best for cold weather.


----------



## Grayswandir (May 24, 2021)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Maine coons ... male (23#)/female (20#) litter mates ... happy, healthy & super chill with many 'dog like' traits (+ claws and fangs of course) as they fetch & can be taken for walks. Rockie & Cassi ... big ...
> 
> View attachment 128320
> 
> ...



That is one of the most beautiful cats I have ever seen (second pic) I love those Maine coons but I never see any of them in my neck of the woods. If I ever get a chance to own one, I'm all over it, and I'm a dog kind of guy. I never really got into cats until I got older. How are their personalities?


----------



## chefwp (May 24, 2021)

Lucy:





and her brother, Linus:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 24, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Must be a dog lover


he's probably searching for cooked dog pics as we speak


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 24, 2021)

Grayswandir said:


> That is one of the most beautiful cats I have ever seen (second pic) I love those Maine coons but I never see any of them in my neck of the woods. If I ever get a chance to own one, I'm all over it, and I'm a dog kind of guy. I never really got into cats until I got older. How are their personalities?



They are known as the 'gentle giants' ... goofy & ton of personality ... but still really quite on the gentle side ... some refer to them as "if you want a dog that uses a litter box get a Maine Coon" but long hair (two types actually / soft warm undercoat and long guard hairs) so you need to brush them but they don't (typically) shed like other long haired breeds. I found the breed many many years ago (first ones were all rescues & the older female we have is as well) and just love their quirky personalities (like most cats) plus just fun having a 'bob cat' or two running around ...


----------



## Grayswandir (May 25, 2021)

MontezumaBoy said:


> They are known as the 'gentle giants' ... goofy & ton of personality ... but still really quite on the gentle side ... some refer to them as "if you want a dog that uses a litter box get a Maine Coon" but long hair (two types actually / soft warm undercoat and long guard hairs) so you need to brush them but they don't (typically) shed like other long haired breeds. I found them years and years ago (rescues) and just love their quirky personalities (like most cats) plus just fun having a 'bob cat' or two running around ...



They sound wonderful. Hopefully I'll get a chance to make one a family member someday. I'm sure my kids would love one. First time I saw a picture of a Maine coon I fell in love. Even better, apparently they're one of the oldest breeds of cat in America (native to Maine) and have excellent hunting skills! I guess I'll have to live with Fritz in the meantime, he's an orange Tabby. Here's Fritz and my boy Sammy:




They're both afternoon nappers.


----------



## Pointless1 (May 25, 2021)

Orange cats rock. Although we’ve had great ones of all stripes. Ba dump dump


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 25, 2021)

chefwp said:


> Lucy:
> View attachment 128409
> 
> 
> ...


 
I take it your a Peanuts fan. Don't think you can get another cat & call it Snoopy tho.

Know a Hawaiian couple near where we live that breed Maine Coons. They are laid back gentle Giants.

Orange Tabby make good companions.


----------



## chefwp (May 25, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I take it your a Peanuts fan. Don't think you can get another cat & call it Snoopy tho.


Since they were brother and sister I challenged my wife and daughters to come up with known brother and sister names. It was either gonna be 'Lucy and Linus' or 'Luke and Leia...'
We did add a puppy to the mix last summer. The kids really wanted to add to the peanut gang theme and name him "Snoopy," but, well, no way... We did compromise on "Charlie" 
Here he is peering into the cat door to the basement where the cats can take refuge from his puppy hijinks and their boxes are down there away from him too. He is "peering into the catworld!"


----------



## swarfrat (May 25, 2021)

Miss Z, doing what she does best, find the best sunny spot in the house and sleep. Picked up in a parking lot (like most of our cats), been in the family about twenty years.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 25, 2021)

i'm not a cat person. not even close. having said that, we have a cat. gray tabbie, female named Fergie. coolest cat ever. better recall than my dog. I say her name, and she comes running. she really has gravitated towards me, and not my wife. the irony, since my wife is the cat-person. she is getting so old now. misses the target on big jumps, and is losing weight. my vet said she is running down and to simply enjoy the time. I will know if we enter into the next phase. pretty sad.

this cat will sit on me any chance she gets. I buy extra sushi for her. I am gonna give her the best final year(s).

Fergie. her nickname is "NO-FERGIE!" since that is what we say the most. she chews on plastic like a drug fiend. no iPhone charge cord is safe. plastic bags? good luck.

she got lost a few months ago, and my wife found her on the internet - Next Door app. the person asked me, "how can you prove she is your cat?"
"okay, how many iPhone cords has she chewed up?"
"come get your cat...."
I showed up with the kennel and a few iPhone charge cords.  we adopted her after she chose me. she was in the room..the last chance room. euthnasia after that. I walk in and was looking at another gray tabbie. cleaopatra or something. I felt a tap on the head and turned around. Fergie had her arm thru the cage and was reaching out to tap me on the head. I said, "this cat. well take this cat"


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 25, 2021)

chefwp said:


> Since they were brother and sister I challenged my wife and daughters to come up with known brother and sister names. It was either gonna be 'Lucy and Linus' or 'Luke and Leia...'
> We did add a puppy to the mix last summer. The kids really wanted to add to the peanut gang theme and name him "Snoopy," but, well, no way... We did compromise on "Charlie"
> Here he is peering into the cat door to the basement where the cats can take refuge from his puppy hijinks and their boxes are down there away from him too. He is "peering into the catworld!"
> View attachment 128569


 
I like your camera shots Lucy has that look on her face and Linus curled up in security blanket.

Charlie wants his friends to come out and play.


----------



## The Edge (May 25, 2021)

Just have one cat. Her name is Kali. She isn't too social, but does play with the dogs. Here's a good picture of her. Pure bred Bengal we got from the humane society.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 26, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I was trying to kickstart this thread after the dead cats on a table it stalled.
> 
> I know others on this forum have cat pictures.


Honestly, fxck that guy.


----------



## Grayswandir (May 26, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> Honestly, fxck that guy.



Yeah, that wasn't very appropriate at all.


----------



## stringer (May 26, 2021)

Nina and Simone are litter mates. They are 12. We got them from a shelter when they were 6 weeks old. Their litter was found screaming in the closet of a abandoned house in Detroit. The mom had gotten in there or gotten locked in there and had the babies and couldn't figure out how to get back out. She died but all 6 kittens lived. Nina has a lot of dog characteristics. She loves to play fetch and comes running when I call and would sit in my lap 24 hours a day if I would let her. Simone is a scaredy cat afraid of her own shadow who loves to have her whiskers brushed. They kiss and cuddle constantly especially during the winter.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 26, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> Honestly, fxck that guy.


X2.


----------



## childermass (May 26, 2021)

Dug up an old one of my cat Ivan. He is now 14 years old and still loves to relax but this is definitely my favorite picture of him


----------



## The Edge (May 26, 2021)

Here's another picture that I enjoy. Just to show you that she thinks she runs things.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 26, 2021)

Here's mine right now. Napping on the bed. Her name is ushi btw, its japanese for cow. Unfortunately the dude that gave her the name died a month or two ago.


----------



## Barmoley (May 26, 2021)

Littermates/sisters.


----------



## Pointless1 (May 28, 2021)

Pete the trash panther (found as a pup in a restaurant parking lot a couple years ago) says hey!


----------



## Pointless1 (May 28, 2021)

Jensie the three-legged cat says hey what?


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 9, 2021)

I'll try to post pics soon,,,,,,

4 cats here,,,,,, 3 were abandoned cats that showed up on my patio and decided to stay, and one that was born here.

Cali is a small calico (but she's also "da boss"), and unknown to us, she was pregnant at the time she showed up. Her sole kitten is a female orange cat named Nikki. We also have an orange male (named Potter) who appears to be Nikki's "daddy". (they look nearly identical)

Potter was given his name after being found curled up in a flower-pot on my patio, trying to get out of the wind during a wicked winter blizzard. He's probably been here for 12 years or more.

Our latest arrival,,, is a large female Tuxedo named Sassy,,,, one of the smartest cats I've ever come across. Beautiful cat with a great temperament,,, she was declawed and micro-chipped, and would probably not have survived the entire winter if left outside. She was fully grown, but,,, weighed as much as a bag of feathers when I found her. We took her to the vet to get the microchip read, but the chip rendered undecipherable code, so we couldn't find the owner, and decided to keep her. She has fit in very well with the other cats.

Worth mentioning, I get a lot of racoons and deer visitors. I've had as many as 10 deer standing in a 30 foot circle in front of my living-room windows. The deer show up mostly in mid-winter, to graze on my lawn and eat the shrubs.

The racoons show up from early Spring, 'til early winter. The females get to know me very well, and in Spring-time, they bring me their new babies so I can baby-sit while momma loads up on some much-needed food. The mothers trust me completely, and the little ones are just sooo curious. They come right up to me to smell my feet,,,, and they'll actually climb my legs if I'm preparing plates of food for them. I've got one pic (if I can find it) where there are 19 racoons at my feet while I'm standing out on my patio.

I think there's something very special and "good Karma" when you can earn the trust of a completely wild animal.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Our tortie George is known as “bossy girl” because she rules the roost. She’s under ten pounds but owns the boys who are all damn close to twenty pounds each. 

Here she is letting Jensie snuggle.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jun 9, 2021)

And a glamor shot. 





We think she’s part velociraptor.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 9, 2021)

That's cool. Rescued mammals of all kinds as babies bond with handlers. Even big cats. 

That guy Kevin Richardson from South Africa
called lion whisperer only interacts with lions he has known as small cubs. When saw him on 60 minutes I thought holy moly, looked him up on line. He has detractors who say it is serious risk esp. for others who think they can cuddle with big cats. He is on UTube as well.

Many large cat species are under pressure in the wild. We have dominated the planet it is animal lovers & dedicated scientist who offer hope of preserving wild animals.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Amen brother.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 10, 2021)

See this is why I started this thread. I don't know why some people are full of hatred, and cold hearted. But the ones that do things for animals like this, and actually care are what make up for those others.

Thanks to everyone who decided to participate in this thread.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 10, 2021)

Last several thousand years is just a spec in time. Egyptians worshiped cats because they were planters & cats hunted.

Man's relation with the first wolf's goes way back. They were a great aid for hunter gatherers because of their sense of smell and natural pack hunters. 

Going farther back in time upright walking Hominids were easy prey for the big cats.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 10, 2021)

With four rescue cats, apparently I'm easy prey for small cats, too.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jun 10, 2021)

Ditto. Six here.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm about to jump to 5,,,,,,. There's been a young female hanging around for the last two winters now. She was until recently, almost impossible to approach,,,, very skittish,,,,hissing and growling,,,, BUT,,,, she's undergone quite a turnaround in the last few months, If I'm working out in the yard, she follows me like a puppy-dog. She's also re-invigorated my old neutered male who is constantly scanning the bush, waiting for her to show up. I feed that male on the patio, and he always leaves half of his dish for her,,,,,,, (he's a smoooooth operatorrrr!!!) She's gotten to the point where I can give her a head-scratch, and she'll lay down next to my chair when I'm sitting out on the patio, but she's still very jumpy if I move suddenly. Patience and a soft voice = progress.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 11, 2021)

Pictures Bobby


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 11, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Pictures Bobby



Hi Keith,
I'll try my best, but it may take a little while. All my pics were stored in my old desktop, and I fried the power-supply._ I've got to bring it in for repair, to try and salvage my hard drive. Although,,,I may still have some of those pics stored in my camera memory cards._ I'll look this weekend. I'm going for Covid-19 vaccine dose #2 tomorrow. Pfizer.


----------



## CoteRotie (Jun 11, 2021)

Speaking of Maine Coons:


----------



## CoteRotie (Jun 11, 2021)

Almost like a box:


----------



## CoteRotie (Jun 11, 2021)

Bowl o' kitty:


----------



## inferno (Jun 13, 2021)

are these maine coons?


----------



## stringer (Jun 13, 2021)

inferno said:


> are these maine coons?



Maine Coon bait maybe


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 13, 2021)

I doubt cats could even begin to understand what the heck they're looking at,,, especially the way they move.. My cousin had a ferret, and that thing was so damned funny,,,


----------



## parbaked (Jun 14, 2021)

Spotted this on the street Saturday…





#catinthepack


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 14, 2021)

parbaked said:


> Spotted this on the street Saturday…
> View attachment 131340
> 
> #catinthepack


Keep SF weird. I'm sure there's a story


----------



## childermass (Jun 15, 2021)

Today is a sad day .
After fourteen years of companionship we had to put down our beloved Ivan today. He fought cancer and kidney failure for as long as he could but now finally it was time for him to leave.




He will be missed every single day.

Sorry for pressing the mood but I needed to share.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jun 15, 2021)

Godspeed to Ivan the Handsome. Dreading the day with our cancer boy Stu. Hang in there.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 15, 2021)

childermass said:


> Today is a sad day .
> After fourteen years of companionship we had to put down our beloved Ivan today. He fought cancer and kidney failure for as long as he could but now finally it was time for him to leave.
> View attachment 131442
> 
> ...


Poor boy. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## K.Bouldin (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## childermass (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I have spent my day with talking to friends trying finding a nice spot to bury him and he will go to a beautiful place in a wood that belongs to one of our friends where we can visit him whenever we feel like it


----------



## chefwp (Jun 23, 2021)

I wonder how much harder it would be to find a cat sitter if one of our cats had this creepy person-face syndrome. It might be impossible.
This was an entry into the National Sculpture Society 88th Annual Awards Exhibition we saw on our visit to Brookgreen Gardens, SC,


yesterday.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Caleb Cox (Jul 9, 2021)

Clarence, prince of darkness!


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 9, 2021)

Mario. Appeared in our yard one Saturday, slept under a covered fire pit for the weekend. Exemplifies love.


----------



## KingShapton (Apr 3, 2022)

My little girlfriend...


----------



## KingShapton (Apr 10, 2022)

A few more nice snapshots of her...she loves my blanket and our bed


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm sure she considers it her bed too. Your smell, soft bed spread to make a nest.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 7, 2022)

Back door outside & inside little soil areas same height on wood frames where she marks territory.


----------



## bsfsu (May 7, 2022)

I have been thinking about getting a cat









Tetu Yamashita / Black cat Small knife Free Forging 170mm from Tosa Japan


◆It is a cat shaped mini knife full of dynamism, born by collaboration with a designer of Tosa striking blade that inherits tradition and a new sensibility designer.Because it is double edged, you can use the left-handed person as it is, regardless of dominant hand.It is ideal as a child's...




lovable-tools.jp


----------



## M1k3 (May 8, 2022)

Ours watching TV


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (May 8, 2022)

Oddly enough, I had changed my avatar to a cat just before I saw this thread. Here is the boss of our five cats.


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (May 8, 2022)

I couldn't help myself. This is our other tomcat, Baxter. That is Oliver just above.


----------



## MowgFace (May 8, 2022)

My 20lb (9kg) polydactyl cat Octavian. Showing off his thumbs. Also is a fan of drinking straight from the faucet.


----------



## KingShapton (May 9, 2022)

MowgFace said:


> My 20lb (9kg) polydactyl cat Octavian. Showing off his thumbs. Also is a fan of drinking straight from the faucet.
> 
> View attachment 178613
> 
> ...


The polydactyl paws are impressive!

I almost feel sorry for the mouse...

But 9 kg??? Wow, if that's not just (like mine) "feel good pounds" then that's a mutant...and a damn impressive one!

But since you only show us the head and the front paws, I assume "feel good pounds"?!

Don't get me wrong - I'm just kidding, the pics and the cat look amazing!!

(But my own cat really has a bit too much on its hips, unfortunately)


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (May 9, 2022)

I just now awoke to find Oliver sitting beside me on my bed looking at me. That was a half hour ago. It's 4 a.m. now (the alarm goes off at 4:30), and he just sat there waiting for me to open my eyes, after which, when I had done so, he immediately walked up onto me, his front paws on my shoulder, back paws just below my belly, settled in on my chest, and purred. It's my favorite way to wake up in the morning.


----------



## Brian Weekley (May 9, 2022)

M&M and Skittles. …. Knife cats!


----------



## SWF (May 9, 2022)




----------



## MowgFace (May 9, 2022)

KingShapton said:


> The polydactyl paws are impressive!
> 
> I almost feel sorry for the mouse...
> But since you only show us the head and the front paws, I assume "feel good pounds"?!
> ...



Here he is in all his glory. He has a pretty big primordial pouch, which I affectionately call his “nipple bag”


----------



## Feiii (May 9, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> M&M and Skittles. …. Knife cats!
> 
> View attachment 178648
> View attachment 178649


whats the gyuto in the first picture?


----------



## Brian Weekley (May 9, 2022)

A super sweet Halcyon Forge. M&M has great tastes in knives.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (May 9, 2022)

I rarely allow my cats to handle knives. The cats are too sketchy the way it is; no way I'm dealing with armed cats.


----------



## Michi (May 9, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> I rarely allow my cats to handle knives. The cats are too sketchy the way it is; no way I'm dealing with armed cats.


Not to mention cows with guns…


----------



## MarcelNL (May 9, 2022)

at least one of our two cats is lurking on the stairs, in the dark, full camo....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 11, 2022)

When I was a kid we had out door cats around. My first living with cats was girlfriends. Had one that liked to sleep on my chest wake up in morning first thing see is a cat. 
I know what it's like to have a cat long time & 
have to put it down. My first cat was a tiny kitten the neighborhood young girls found and wanted me to take it. Had mange fleas other problems. A rough start. My girlfriend had a cat & told me we had to take it to the vet. The vet told us tiny kitten could be saved 
It would cost around 200.00 bucks. I couldn't 
say no with Susan standing there. The kitten was so drugged it would try to walk & fall over. It would sleep pressed up against my head. Was the tamest affectionate cat ever seen. Was like he knew I saved him.
Had him 10 years he got cancer on his face. 
In a lot of pain. When took him to shelter he was crying until I left him there. Didn't know could have such feeling & sadness over a cat.






Couple months later went to shelter & picked 
up another kitten. Girl picked up a male & female from litter, I got the best most active male kitten. At first he was so small the big Tom cat in neighborhood would chase him would come flying in the cat door to safety. 

As he got bigger the tables turned. I took him to vet who said this is a large healthy cat. Weighed 19#. He was long & muscular could shoot up a tree so fast coming down took longer. Caught rats, birds, would beat up any cats who were dumb enough to take him on. For a while a big Tom cat & Tiger would spray on my motorcycle cover to mark territory. It was nasty had to throw it away. 
Longest ever had a cat 14 years, my buddy.
Was slowing down some got hit by a car. 












Janice was so upset, about six months later got a female from shelter pretty calico cat two years old at adoption. A cat that runs away all the time as you come towards it. 
Still we like her 




I was taken by her green eyes


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 11, 2022)

One more ode to tiger picture


----------



## JASinIL2006 (May 12, 2022)

This is one of our cats, Tubba. She watches hockey with me. Sometimes she goes up to the TV screen and bats at the puck.


----------



## MarcelNL (May 12, 2022)

And the other days you dress up in a fur coat? ;-)


----------



## JASinIL2006 (May 12, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> And the other days you dress up in a fur coat? ;-)



No, the other days I'm putting bandages on the claw marks I got from getting the cat into her hockey sweater!


----------



## MarcelNL (May 12, 2022)

ours, doing what they do best....lying around....


----------



## Caleb Cox (May 12, 2022)

A just and well deserved punishment!


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 24, 2022)

digestive sleep


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 24, 2022)

No pics please...


----------



## KingShapton (Jun 24, 2022)

relaxed again


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jun 24, 2022)

Knife cats … inspecting new arrivals.


----------



## Se1ryu (Jun 24, 2022)

She is a hunter,
Mise, bird, snake, anything. Lol


----------



## Heckel7302 (Jun 24, 2022)

Brought home these two little guys a couple months ago


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 24, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> Knife cats … inspecting new arrivals.
> 
> View attachment 185725
> View attachment 185726
> View attachment 185727


Brian is the spotted cat a Egyptian Mau?


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jun 24, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Brian is the spotted cat a Egyptian Mau?




She wishes she were but alas she’s a regular common house cat with an extraordinary loving personality.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 24, 2022)

Taking a break. Me from cooking, and working on knives. Her from... sleeping, and eating.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 25, 2022)

She's back doing what she does best.


----------



## RonB (Jun 25, 2022)

Spotted at the gym yesterday:


----------



## deltaplex (Jun 25, 2022)

Here are two of the three in their natural element(s):


----------



## jwthaparc (Jul 9, 2022)

Ushi is killing my workflow


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 10, 2022)

must be in their genes....My son was complaining too...


----------



## SirCutAlot (Jul 10, 2022)

I don`t eat them any more. My stomache you know .

SirCutALot


----------



## Brian Weekley (Aug 17, 2022)

Checking the lighting before approving the New Knives picture shoot …


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 17, 2022)

I still have this old picture of my current cat. She was young and tiny back then. And not so smart. We snapped a pic of her tiptoeing across our fence with her head stuck in a cheeto bag. We had to yank it off her head.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Aug 17, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> I still have this old picture of my current cat. She was young and tiny back then. And not so smart. We snapped a pic of her tiptoeing across our fence with her head stuck in a cheeto bag. We had to yank it off her head.
> 
> View attachment 194159



Not so smart … you try tiptoeing along the top of a Fence with a Cheetos bag over your head. Ha ha!


----------



## deltaplex (Sep 5, 2022)

This is slightly delayed: Here is the third of three, more or less in her natural habitat:


----------



## chefwp (Dec 25, 2022)

One creature stirring, Lucy, and one not, Linus. They are siblings.


----------



## Jbpruner (Dec 25, 2022)

Fontina (Tina for short) we rescued her from the SF SPCA about 10 years ago. She was a feral cat in Oakland and when they caught her to spay she was friendly enough that they decided to try and adopt her out.


----------



## stringer (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas

Hope everyone is staying warm and snuggly.


----------



## drsmp (Dec 25, 2022)

Jake and Batman


----------



## mpier (Dec 26, 2022)

Three we rescued last year, Pearl, Riot and Santana


----------



## mpier (Dec 27, 2022)

My little ginger Kansas, lovey lap cat


----------



## enrico l (Dec 27, 2022)

Pepper Potts


----------



## mpier (Jan 1, 2023)

Every cat lover needs a tabby in there life, my tabby Nala


----------



## ethompson (Jan 1, 2023)

Weslayan and Dillon


----------

